

MMO in loving tribute to xkcd-1110 - wooby
http://1110.n01se.net/

======
manuscreationis
I found a bug

In the Chasm of Fate, after you defeat B'Joril the TimeMaster, you're supposed
to get 1 piece of Titan class armor, and a random roll for 1-3 Peacock Plumes,
but every time my group only gets the armor, and never any Peacock Plumes.

The devs really rushed this one out. I can't believe they expect people to pay
12 dollars a month for this.

~~~
GaryRowe
NO BUG FOUND: (Spoiler Alert) You haven't activated the Orb of Flounderment
which is in the Antideulivation Room.

------
tibbon
So serious question- right now its not accepting connections to the
(websocket? haven't looked at the code) server as its out of connections.

Any theory as to what the most likely bottleneck for something like this is?
I've been tempted a few times to put something like this together, and never
been sure where its most likely to fall apart.

~~~
hatu
It's probably just running a single instance that has a set limit of maximum
connections. Unlike a big MMO where you connect and you get "forwarded" to one
of their hundreds of servers with free spots.

------
forthewyn
FWIW I set my own instance of this up for anyone who's getting locked out of
the main server.

<http://www.feoh.org/1110>

------
thechut
This is great. I much prefer this experience for viewing than the zooming ones
that people posted right after it came out. This seems much more immersive.
Great work!!

~~~
rtkwe
Yeah the only issue with this one is exploring the underground bits are
difficult. It's practically impossible to get down the holes near the Mario
bit in the east.

~~~
mysterywhiteboy
If you click on yourself then you switch to a ghost - in that state you can
pass through objects.

Explore away!

------
Timothee
Note: it's xkcd, not xckd. (in the page title)

~~~
Timothee
(note on the note: this has been corrected since my comment. Thanks!)

------
user24
The server's overloaded. I'm refreshing the page madly but it's only getting
worse!

;D

------
ned_batchelder
To label your guy, type "I am Joe", and it will have Joe underneath instead of
a number.

~~~
tianshuo
To write really long names, use chrome console, type avatar.msg="I AM
123456789012345678901234567890123456789012345678901234567890", close the
console and press return on your screen

------
caycep
I think its a beautiful cartoon - I'm just worried that it sounds so wistful,
did something happen in the author's personal life to make it so
contemplative?

~~~
icebraining
Martin is right, but there was also this:

<https://xkcd.com/1048/>

<https://xkcd.com/931/>

Because of this: <http://blog.xkcd.com/2011/06/30/family-illness/>

~~~
Evbn
I don't get 931. He is saying the same thing twice but drawing a bigger
picture.

~~~
joshschreuder
Read the mouseover text.

------
jwpeddle
Probably the 1000th person to name themselves "import antigravity", but I'm
still giggling about it.

------
re_todd
Holy crap this is cool! Thanks for ruining my productivity for the rest of the
day.

------
chrishouser
If the server hits its user limit, you can console yourself with a demo video:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvLxOVYeo5w>

------
zaptheimpaler
I'm curious - how did you handle the collisions with objects? Did you run some
sort of algorithm to auto-detect which objects should be solid, or was it all
done by hand?

~~~
gosub
Maybe it is simple as: "if there are more than n black pixel ahead in the
direction of movement, bounce"

~~~
subsystem
Yes, more or less. Just read the source, all the game logic is client side.
Line 132 in 1110.js.

------
pacomerh
This reminds me so much of pitfall II <http://youtu.be/TSUk_bmJQRQ?t=23s>

------
blue_spice
Server issues. Let me guess: node.js?

~~~
manuscreationis
Do you think the server would perform more effectively if they had enabled the
Cluster configuration (assuming the server has multiple cores)?

I'm fairly new to toying around with Node, so i'd be interested to know if
there are fairly obvious or simple reasons for poor performance here

~~~
user24
that would certainly help but it's just not running on a very powerful server,
it's nothing to do with the language.

~~~
mojuba
It's nothing to do with the language, it's to do with the threading model.
It's a much argued about topic nowadays: one approach give peace of mind to
programmers, and the other one gives peace of mind to users.

------
jrockway
I got tangled in the radio tower.

~~~
tsahyt
Same here. I almost got tangled in a bit of dialouge too.

~~~
dredmorbius
I _haet_ when that happens.

------
president
I wouldn't call this "massively" multiplayer. More like a MUD (multi-user
dungeon).

~~~
chrishouser
Yeah, server is limited to 20 users. "Massive" was more the wish than the
reality.

~~~
Rayne
Why is the limit so small?

EDIT: Never mind, read another comment where you pointed out it was running on
a server with few resources.

------
Avitas
Goll-lee! That's an awfully large antenna tower in North Dakota.

------
wreckimnaked
Awesome! I'd be happier moving around using WASD keys.

~~~
kayge
I was thinking the same thing! I actually considered doing something like this
(using the image as a game map) last week, and being able to jump/fly around
with a jetpack or something (or maybe import antigravity), but then realized I
had no idea where to even begin. This project will be an excellent starting
point.

~~~
gosub
I think this could help you: [http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2012/05/20/the-
guide-to-imple...](http://higherorderfun.com/blog/2012/05/20/the-guide-to-
implementing-2d-platformers/)

------
brodney
Some issues with bounding boxes and collisions it would seem.
<http://imgur.com/MMM3o>

~~~
emillon
You can click on the stick figure and turn into a ghost.

------
dtjohnnymonkey
Thanks for making this. This is exactly what I imagined when I first saw that
XKCD.

------
jonaldomo
This is neat. To delete all text, hit enter and type something else.

------
xsaero00
I'd like world to be darker.

------
mcu
This is very beautiful.

------
emeraldd
Cool!

